# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه عجيب مدرسه داغون ما!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Mehran1378

عاقا سلام. :Yahoo (8): 
ما امروز با يه نفرت و بي علاقگي شديد بلند شديم بريم مدرسه
مدرسمون خب به شدت داغونه
هم از لحاظ معلم و هم دانش آموز 
اين اساتيد اومدن برنامه رو اين جوري تنظيم كردن ك شنبه و سه شنبه از ساعت 9:30تا1 و يكشنبه و دوشنبه از 8تا2:30 !!!!
دليلشونم اينك نشد ك با معلما هماهنگ كنيم؟
حالا ب نظرتون اين برنامه آسيب زننده نيست؟
چيكار ميشه كرد أآسيبش بياد پايين؟
اصن قانونا مدرسه اي ميتونه اين كارو بكنه؟؟

----------


## va6hid

برنامه خیلیم بد نیست طبیعه. 

برین شکر کنین ما دوسال هرروز تا 2.45 مدرسه بودیم. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mehran1378

> برنامه خیلیم بد نیست طبیعه. 
> 
> برین شکر کنین ما دوسال هرروز تا 2.45 مدرسه بودیم.


بابا اگ اين كارو نميكردن مثل ادم هر روز تا يك بوديم و چهار شنبه هم تعطيل
خيلي شيك و مجلسي

----------


## Hadi...

ما هم تا 14:40  در مدرسه هستیم ولی سه شنبه و چهارشنبه تعطیل هستیم

----------


## Mehran1378

> ما هم تا 14:40  در مدرسه هستیم ولی سه شنبه و چهارشنبه تعطیل هستیم


بسيار هم عالي.
اي كاش اينجام اينطوري بود

----------


## Mehran1378

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad2411

> عاقا سلام.
> ما امروز با يه نفرت و بي علاقگي شديد بلند شديم بريم مدرسه
> مدرسمون خب به شدت داغونه
> هم از لحاظ معلم و هم دانش آموز 
> اين اساتيد اومدن برنامه رو اين جوري تنظيم كردن ك شنبه و سه شنبه از ساعت 9:30تا1 و يكشنبه و دوشنبه از 8تا2:30 !!!!
> دليلشونم اينك نشد ك با معلما هماهنگ كنيم؟
> حالا ب نظرتون اين برنامه آسيب زننده نيست؟
> چيكار ميشه كرد أآسيبش بياد پايين؟
> اصن قانونا مدرسه اي ميتونه اين كارو بكنه؟؟


در حال حاضر که قانونی انجام شده ، به نظرم نوت بردار هرجا وقت گیر آوردی بخون چون مدرسه دلش به حال ما نمیسوزه

----------


## Mehran1378

> طرف چقدر فسفر مغز سوزونده این برنامه رو تهیه کرده 
> مگه پیش دانشگاهی ها نباید 3 شنبه تا جعمه تعطیل باشن ؟
> 
> ینی شهرتون انقدر مدرسه هاش زیاده و معلماش کمه که برنامه ها جور در نمیاد ؟
> 
> ما اینجا معلم بیکار داریم  بگو یه چند تا پست کنیم


طرف ك ريخته اين برنامه رو خودش نيگا ميكرد هنگ ميكرد نميفهميد چ خبره!!!
ولي خب اصفهان و توابع اكثرا يه روز در هفتته تعطيلن،ك اونم اكثرا چهار شنبس((به غير پنجشنبه جمعه))
در واقع اينا خبر مرگشون ميخواستن يه معلم عربي خوب بگيرن دير اقدام مردن اونم فقط از يك ب اون طرف وقت ازاد داشته به همين خاطر اينطور شده!
كلا چيز تو مدرسه دولتي جماعت

----------


## Amirsolo

> عاقا سلام.
> ما امروز با يه نفرت و بي علاقگي شديد بلند شديم بريم مدرسه
> مدرسمون خب به شدت داغونه
> هم از لحاظ معلم و هم دانش آموز 
> اين اساتيد اومدن برنامه رو اين جوري تنظيم كردن ك شنبه و سه شنبه از ساعت 9:30تا1 و يكشنبه و دوشنبه از 8تا2:30 !!!!
> دليلشونم اينك نشد ك با معلما هماهنگ كنيم؟
> حالا ب نظرتون اين برنامه آسيب زننده نيست؟
> چيكار ميشه كرد أآسيبش بياد پايين؟
> اصن قانونا مدرسه اي ميتونه اين كارو بكنه؟؟


ماها شنبه تا 3 شنبه از ساعت 8 تا 2:20 مدرسه داریم

دلیلشم اینکه یه مدیر گاو و بقول خودش پای بند به مقرارات تازه اومده مدرسه مون

خب ما اینجوری جر میخوریم که یعنی چی اخه اه

----------


## unlucky

> طرف ك ريخته اين برنامه رو خودش نيگا ميكرد هنگ ميكرد نميفهميد چ خبره!!!
> ولي خب اصفهان و توابع اكثرا يه روز در هفتته تعطيلن،ك اونم اكثرا چهار شنبس((به غير پنجشنبه جمعه))
> در واقع اينا خبر مرگشون ميخواستن يه معلم عربي خوب بگيرن دير اقدام مردن اونم فقط از يك ب اون طرف وقت ازاد داشته به همين خاطر اينطور شده!
> كلا چيز تو مدرسه دولتي جماعت


اگه واستون معلم خوب گرفتن خب ارزششو داره که.

البته بازم ربطی به روز 3 شنبه نداره

میتونستن روزای شنبه و 1 شنبه و 2 شنبه رو تا ساعت 2:40 بزارن
عربی رو میذاشتن توی 2 روز زنگ اخر باشه.
اونیکی 2 روزی رو که 3 ساعته باهم یکی میکردن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mehran1378

> اگه واستون معلم خوب گرفتن خب ارزششو داره که.
> 
> البته بازم ربطی به روز 3 شنبه نداره
> 
> میتونستن روزای شنبه و 1 شنبه و 2 شنبه رو تا ساعت 2:40 بزارن
> عربی رو میذاشتن توی 2 روز زنگ اخر باشه.
> اونیکی 2 روزی رو که 3 ساعته باهم یکی میکردن


حرفت دقيق و درسته داداش
چن تا پير و تاپال ميشن كادر يه مدرسه همينه ديگه!

----------


## kurdish boy

برنامش چندان بد نیست ما که چهارشتنبه تعطیل بودیم هفته ایی یه بار زنگ خالی داشتیم البته بقیه روزا تا دو و نیم کلاس بودیم

----------


## seven

> عاقا سلام.
> ما امروز با يه نفرت و بي علاقگي شديد بلند شديم بريم مدرسه
> مدرسمون خب به شدت داغونه
> هم از لحاظ معلم و هم دانش آموز 
> اين اساتيد اومدن برنامه رو اين جوري تنظيم كردن ك شنبه و سه شنبه از ساعت 9:30تا1 و يكشنبه و دوشنبه از 8تا2:30 !!!!
> دليلشونم اينك نشد ك با معلما هماهنگ كنيم؟
> حالا ب نظرتون اين برنامه آسيب زننده نيست؟
> چيكار ميشه كرد أآسيبش بياد پايين؟
> اصن قانونا مدرسه اي ميتونه اين كارو بكنه؟؟


سلام
ببین من دوسال اخرمو تو ی مدرسه داغون گذروندم خیلی اوضاع بی نظمی بود برنامه شما باز خوبه :Yahoo (21): 
شرایط تغیر کرده تو سعی کن خودتو تطبیق بدی ...درسته برنامه خوبی نیس ولی مشخصه منظمه معلومه تایم خالیت کی هس پس مطابق با برنامه کلاسی مدرست برنامه شخصیتو تنظیم کن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> بابا اگ اين كارو نميكردن مثل ادم هر روز تا يك بوديم و چهار شنبه هم تعطيل
> خيلي شيك و مجلسي


بد نيس كه
يكم بهتون استراحت دادن بده نميخواد صبح كله سحر بيدار بشي!؟ :Yahoo (22): 
واسه پيش دانشگاهي معمولا مدارس تا سه شنبه برنامه ميريزن با اين هدف كه 2روز ديگه دانش آموز كنكوري به دروس پايه براي كنكورش برسه
مدرسه ما از سوم دبيرستان كلن هر روز ساعت 7:30 تا14 برنامه داشت البته پيش فقط تا سه شنبه ميرفتيم

----------


## Mehran1378

> بد نيس كه
> يكم بهتون استراحت دادن بده نميخواد صبح كله سحر بيدار بشي!؟
> واسه پيش دانشگاهي معمولا مدارس تا سه شنبه برنامه ميريزن با اين هدف كه 2روز ديگه دانش آموز كنكوري به دروس پايه براي كنكورش برسه
> مدرسه ما از سوم دبيرستان كلن هر روز ساعت 7:30 تا14 برنامه داشت البته پيش فقط تا سه شنبه ميرفتيم


منظورم از هر روز همون شنبه تا سه شنبس

----------


## Mehran1378

> سلام
> ببین من دوسال اخرمو تو ی مدرسه داغون گذروندم خیلی اوضاع بی نظمی بود برنامه شما باز خوبه
> شرایط تغیر کرده تو سعی کن خودتو تطبیق بدی ...درسته برنامه خوبی نیس ولی مشخصه منظمه معلومه تایم خالیت کی هس پس مطابق با برنامه کلاسی مدرست برنامه شخصیتو تنظیم کن


ممنونم از راهنماييت دوست عزيز

----------


## susba

تو به این می گی برنامه افتضاح :Yahoo (20): 
خیلی از مدرسه ها سال چهارم یک روز بچه ها رو تعطیل می کنن و بقیه روزا تا چهار یا شش کلاس براشون میذارن.
خدا رو شکر کن :Yahoo (117):

----------


## seven

> ممنونم از راهنماييت دوست عزيز


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Merlin021

*واقعا چرا اینطوری کردن ما شنبه تا سه شنبه تا 8 تا 12:30  هستیم بقیه روزا هم ک تعطیله*

----------


## Mehran1378

> تو به این می گی برنامه افتضاح
> خیلی از مدرسه ها سال چهارم یک روز بچه ها رو تعطیل می کنن و بقیه روزا تا چهار یا شش کلاس براشون میذارن.
> خدا رو شکر کن


خب حداقل اون مدارس اكثرا مدارس خاصن و معلم و دانش اموز درست حسابي دارن
اينجا يه عده اسكل جمع شدن اسمشو گذاشتن مدرسه

----------


## Mehran1378

> *واقعا چرا اینطوری کردن ما شنبه تا سه شنبه تا 8 تا 12:30  هستیم بقیه روزا هم ک تعطیله*


كار درستو مدرسه شما ميكنه داداش 
يه دونه بزن پشت مديرت بگو دمت گرم داداچ :Yahoo (23):

----------


## susba

> خب حداقل اون مدارس اكثرا مدارس خاصن و معلم و دانش اموز درست حسابي دارن
> اينجا يه عده اسكل جمع شدن اسمشو گذاشتن مدرسه


من مدرسه اسکلی هم بودم بچه هایی که کلاس کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودن یه روز تعطیل بودن دو روز تا ساعت چهار بقیه روزا تا دو و نیم.
نمی دونم چه جوریه اینقدر مدرسه های بچه های انجمن اسون گیرن.اینجا که هم مدرسه خوبش و هم مدرسه الکیش پیر ما رو دراوردن.

----------


## El Nino

> خب حداقل اون مدارس اكثرا مدارس خاصن و معلم و دانش اموز درست حسابي دارن
> اينجا يه عده اسكل جمع شدن اسمشو گذاشتن مدرسه


 خب اگه اسکلن میتونی مدرسه نری کلا
ینی یکی از گزینه های روی میزت باشه
بنظرم

----------


## Mehran1378

> خب اگه اسکلن میتونی مدرسه نری کلا
> ینی یکی از گزینه های روی میزت باشه
> بنظرم


اسكل ك هستن به شدت هر چه بيشر
قصدمم اينكه تا اخر نوبت اولو منظم برم
بعد با ناظم وارد مذاكره بشم ك از نوبت دوم يني از دي نرم
#ظريف_كي_بودم_من؟!  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## El Nino

> اسكل ك هستن به شدت هر چه بيشر
> قصدمم اينكه تا اخر نوبت اولو منظم برم
> بعد با ناظم وارد مذاكره بشم ك از نوبت دوم يني از دي نرم
> #ظريف_كي_بودم_من؟!


 هههه . دگ ترم اول برا چی میخوای بری؟

----------


## Mehran1378

> هههه . دگ ترم اول برا چی میخوای بری؟


خب اگ نرم سرويسم ميكنن كه

----------


## imaginedragon

خخخخ ما که اون موقع از شنبه تا چهارشنبه تا ساعت 3 مدرسه بودیم  :Yahoo (4): )) برو از خدا بترس  :Yahoo (4):  البته غیر انتفاعی بودما

----------


## El Nino

> خب اگ نرم سرويسم ميكنن كه


 من خودم دو ماه از مدرسه گذشته بود وسطای ترم اول مدرسه رو ترک گفتم :Yahoo (94): 
البته پارتیم تپل بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------

